# GPS for HK?



## gakman (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone use a GPS in HK for driving? Does it work well? Is that something you bought locally?

I have a Garmin whicn I use in the U.S. (and it works well, the street system is relatively simple compared to those in HK/Asia). Is it a matter of buying and downloading the HK map data?

I will be driving in HK and I can certainly use the routing help with all the tricky one-way streets.


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, we were used to Tom Tom in the UK which is not as good here, so following on from a review via Geo Expat we bought a Papagogo the new model, as its better with the tall buildings and apparently the taxi drivers use this one too.
It's worked really well, we have had it a month.


----------

